# Crypticon MN 2010. Now with 100% more Jeffrey Combs!



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Crypticon Minnesota 2010
Nov 5-6-7 
Sheraton Hotel Bloomington MN
www.CrypticonMinneapolis.com

Guests so far!

Jeffrey Combs (Re-Animator, The Frighteners, From Beyond)
Dee Wallace (ET, Cujo, The Hills Have Eyes, The Howling, Critters)
Walter Phelan (Dr. Satan in House of 1000 Corpses)
Jake McKinnon (The Professor/Earl Firefly in House of 1000 Corpses)
Tom Sullivan (Evil Dead FX artist)

MANY MORE TO COME!

Can you survive year 5?
__________________


----------

